# [SOLVED] Authentication Error In Fourtigate Firewall



## Roger Paul (Dec 5, 2012)

Dear Sir,

I have one Fortigate 200B Fire wall, which is using for wifi internet. i had configured one login page in the fourtigate .The path following below 
system > config > replacement message > authentication > login page.

it was working earlier. suddenly its not working. when i checked this path, that login page message colum was blanked. when i trying to put the message again its not pasting and am unble to type the message also. Please advice me what is the reason


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Authentication Error In Fourtigate Firewall*

Did you edit the message first you should just be able to type in the message.

Manual below:

http://docs.fortinet.com/fgt/archiv...050204_FortiGate-200_Administration Guide.pdf


----------



## Roger Paul (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Authentication Error In Fourtigate Firewall*

Thanks for your reply
The problem solved


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

No problem glad it is resolved.


----------

